# بدء العام الدراسى ... طقوسى اليومية



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

​


سلام ونعمة



اليوم هو بداية العام الدراسى الجديد بالنسبة لى :t9: واعتبره بداية فصل الشتاء اللذيذ

وفصل الشتاء له طقوسه الخاصة :99: فهو بالنسبة لى فصل مميز وذو طابع خاص  :08:


بداية استيقظ فى تمام الساعة الخامسة :t7: ثم اقوم بعمل الساندوتشات  وبعد هذا اتوجه

الى غرف الاولاد وايقظهم     ...   بعد ذلك اقوم بالاشراف  على لبس المحبوب جو 

واتابع الاميرة نادو فى ارتداء الزى المدرسى الخاص بها بحزااافيره ld: واقوم بمتابعتها

أثناء تمشيط شعرها  :w00t:

وفى تمام السادسة اقوم بالقاء التعليمات اليومية :close_tem وبعد ذلك اقبلهم واودعهم 

ينتظرون الباص فى تمام السادسة واقوم انا بالتوجة الى شرفة المنزل واتابعهم من الشرفة

الى ان يأتى الباص وأتأكد من انهم ركبوا الباص الخاص بهم  .

وبعد ذلك اقوم  ببعض الاعمال المنزلية البسيطة  لكى لا أيقظ الجيران  حتى الساعة السابعة

والنصف تقريبا ثم اتوجه الى (صندوق الدنيا الالكترونى)  جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بى اقوم بتشغيله

وتبدأ رحلتى اليومية الممتعة فبداية تلك المتعة تبدء من سماع صباحيات فيروزية اقوم بالاستمتاع 

والاسترخاء مع نغمات الموسيقى وسماع صوت الست فيروز واقوم بفتح مكتبتى الالكترونية

واتجول هنا وهناك وكأننى ابحث عن شيئا ما و احيانا اجده عند الرائع أنيس منصور ومرات أخرى

اجده عند العبقرى مصطفى محمود وكثيرا اجده عند الرومانسى جبران خليل جبران ....

واظل ابحث وتطول رحلة بحثى كل يوم وتمتد حتى العاشرة صباحا 

ثم اتوجه الى مطبخى:99:  واعمل كوب النسكافيه المفضل اهم حاجة يكون بوش ld:

وارجع الى صندوق الدنيا ومكتبتى الالكترونية اقوم بقراءة الاخبار على بعض المواقع الالكترونية

واقوم بفتح منتدى الكنيسة العزيز واشعر بتعب السيدة فيروز بعد ان كان صوتها يملأ المنزل

بهجة فأودعها على امل بلقاءها فى اليوم التالى باذن الرب 

واتوجه الى الاستاذ عمر خيرت فالقى عليه تحية الصباح و استمتع بنغماته الرائعة مع احتساء

القليل من النسكافيه مع متابعة اهم المواقع الالكترونية

وفى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر تنتهى رحلتى اليومية فى صندوق الدنيا تلك هى طقوسى اليومية

فما هى طقوسكم ؟؟؟​​​​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طقوسي هي النوم الساعة ال1 مساءاً 

و الاستيقاظ الساعة 1 صباحاً

و اجلس علي اريكتي و اجهز الشاحن و المشترك الطويل

و زجاجة مياه كبيره و طبق فكهة متنوع علي التربيزة جنبي

و اوصل الشاحن بالموبيل

و اجلس علي المنتدي و اليوتيوب من الساعة 1 حتي الساعة 12 

و الساعة الباقية اخذ اهم و اجدد ..


الشتائم و التهزيئات من الحاج و الحجة 


ثم ادخل انام بس

و يوم اخر من هذا ال ********


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طقوسي هي النوم الساعة ال1 مساءاً
> 
> و الاستيقاظ الساعة 1 صباحاً
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :thnk0001:

من زمان وانت كده؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يييييييييييه يجي من بتاع تقريباً قد ااااااااه كدة يعني

شوية

قد 3 او 4 سنين


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا يا ستي مواعيد نومي و صحياني مش متظبطة
ساعات اطبق و ساعات انام كويس و ساعات انام نوم متقطع
و لما اصحى بشوف ورايا ايه اعمله
و بعد كدة بعيش ع النت
بس و اليوم بينقضي لوحده زي اللي قبله و اللي قبله مفيش فرق


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طقوسى اليومية , مليش طقوش محددة , كله يعتمد على شغلى 
لانى لو يوم شغل كامل ببقا طول اليوم مدفونة فى الشغل :smile01 وبرجع انام علشان اقوم اشتغل بردو :smile01
بس فى العادى بصحى الصبح اول حاجة اعملها اخد shower وبعدين على طول كوباية القهوة الكبيرة علشان احسن ان الصبح جه :smile01 وبعد كده ممكن افطر او اشرب protein shake علشان يدينى طاقة وبعدين اروح الشغل لو يوم شغل 
او لو يوم اجازة اشوف اللى ورايا يتعمل , او اشوف اصحابى او اروح اجتماع فى الكنيسة او اروح shopping 
بس اهم حاجتين فى يومى هما القهوة وال shower من غيرهم ميبقاش فيه يوم اصلا :smile01:smile01


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا يا ستي مواعيد نومي و صحياني مش متظبطة
> ساعات اطبق و ساعات انام كويس و ساعات انام نوم متقطع
> و لما اصحى بشوف ورايا ايه اعمله
> و بعد كدة بعيش ع النت
> بس و اليوم بينقضي لوحده زي اللي قبله و اللي قبله مفيش فرق



ربنا يدبر امورك حبيبتى وتحاولى تظبطى يومك وتستمتعى بكل اوقاتك باذن يسوع:new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اولا كل سنة وانتي والاولاد بخير
طقوسك جميله اوي يانيفو بجد
وبسيطة كدا
واحلي حاجه فيها الست فيرووووز

انا مش عندي طقوس
انا بفضل طول الليل مرمية قدام الكمبيوتر
بسمع اللي بيطلع في ايدي
لحد ماتيجي الساعه 5 ونص الصبح
اقوم عشان اصحي اخواتي الولاد
عشان يرحوا الشغل
اروح اصحي اخويا الكبير
وبعدين اروح عشان اصحي الصغير
علي بال مايصحي الصغير
الاقي الكبير نام
اصحي الكبير ينام الصغير
اه وحياة ربنا
انا جبولي شلل رعاش 
المهم مطولش عليكي
بدخل المطبخ اعملهم اللي فيه النصيب من الفطار
الاقي اخويا الكبير صاحي صوته محشرج
ويقولي :فين الشربات؟
اقوله في الدرج هناك
يقولي روحي هاتهولي
عقبال ماروح واجي
الاقي الباشا الصغير خرح من الحمام
يقولي فين الكاب بتاعي؟
اقوله في الدولاب
يقولي روحي هاتهولي "عالم مكسحه عالصبح"
اروح اجيبه واجي
وعقبال مااجي الاقي اخويا الكبير 
بيقولي : فين الورنيش؟
اقولي وانا بجز علي سناني 
عند الجزامه
يقوليطب معلش اخطفي رجلك هاتهولي
وافضل دايخه مابين ده وده
لحد ماينزلوا علي الساعه 6 كدا
اتربس باب الشقه بالترابس عليا انا وماما
واترمي عالكمبيوتر تاني لحد مانام بقا

وادي طقوسي ياستي ​


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طقوسى اليومية , مليش طقوش محددة , كله يعتمد على شغلى
> لانى لو يوم شغل كامل ببقا طول اليوم مدفونة فى الشغل :smile01 وبرجع انام علشان اقوم اشتغل بردو :smile01
> بس فى العادى بصحى الصبح اول حاجة اعملها اخد shower وبعدين على طول كوباية القهوة الكبيرة علشان احسن ان الصبح جه :smile01 وبعد كده ممكن افطر او اشرب protein shake علشان يدينى طاقة وبعدين اروح الشغل لو يوم شغل
> او لو يوم اجازة اشوف اللى ورايا يتعمل , او اشوف اصحابى او اروح اجتماع فى الكنيسة او اروح shopping
> بس اهم حاجتين فى يومى هما القهوة وال shower من غيرهم ميبقاش فيه يوم اصلا :smile01:smile01



تصدقى فكرتينى نسيت انا حكاية الشاور دى ههههههههههه   يارب ايامك كلها تكون لذيذة وتستمتعى بوقتك سواء فى الشغل او فى البيت :new8:


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا كل سنة وانتي والاولاد بخير
> طقوسك جميله اوي يانيفو بجد
> وبسيطة كدا
> واحلي حاجه فيها الست فيرووووز
> ...



ههههههههه انتى البساطة كلها يا توتا  ميرسى حبيبتى كل سنة وانتى بخير وسعادة

لما بتقولى اخوكى بيقولك فين الشربات انا قولت شربات الصبح كده بفتكره الشربات اللى بيتشرب هههههههههههه  ربنا يخليلك اخواتك وماما  ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب امين:new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههه انتى البساطة كلها يا توتا  ميرسى حبيبتى كل سنة وانتى بخير وسعادة
> 
> لما بتقولى اخوكى بيقولك فين الشربات انا قولت شربات الصبح كده بفتكره الشربات اللى بيتشرب هههههههههههه  ربنا يخليلك اخواتك وماما  ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب امين:new8:


شربات الصبح ايه بس
انتي علي طول نيتك سلمية كدا هههههههه
دي شربات ام روائح خليني ساكته بقا:smile01

ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي تعيشي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه الموضوع ضحكني اووي ، وكل واحد طقوسه فظيعه
انا لسه مدخلتش المدرسه هادخل الاحد الجاي
فا طقوس حاليا

بصحي ع حسب ما اصحي افطر لو في اكل لو مافيش بفضل جعان عاتي بكسل انزل
اغسل وشي واظبط نفسي وافتح النت افضل العب وادخل ع منتديات الكنيسه وحبة منتديات تانيه كده (سـر) ^_^
وبفضل قاعد لحد الساعه 5 امي بتيجي من الشغل برخم عليها وساعات بقف معاها ادوشها بالكلام في المطبخ واخنقها دا لو مافيش حاجه اعملها ع النت بفضل اخنقها لحد اما تطردني ، بروح لبابايا الاوضه افضل اخنق فيه وادوشه لحد اما يطردني او يحدفني بحاجه
بعد كده بروح لاخويا الي هو الكبير بفضل ازن عليه ع اي حاجه واي كلام لحد اما يزعق ويشتمني وفي الاخر بقولهم كل يوم (محدش طايقني في البيت دا ، انا هاسبلكم البيت وامشي)
واقوم لابس هدومي ومسرح وكل حاجه وارجع اقعد ع النت عاتي (دول اهلي وناسي برضو)
ولو مثلا حد من صحابي كلمني ممكن نخرج او نتمشي وامي بتعمل الاكل وساعات باكل بره وبعد كده العشا دا ساعات اه وساعات لا وبفضل قاعد لحد اما احس اني خلاص هنجت يا اما انام ع الجهاز ولو لحقت السرير بيبقي الف شكر وبنام واصحي وهكذا


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه الموضوع ضحكني اووي ، وكل واحد طقوسه فظيعه
> انا لسه مدخلتش المدرسه هادخل الاحد الجاي
> فا طقوس حاليا
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه يا سلام الموضوع دا شكله هيكشف بلاوى هاتوا ما عندكم هاتوا
وبعدين انت تأعد تزهق فى البيت كله وترجع تعيط وتقول محدش طايقنى ههههههههههه
ارحم نفسك شوية يا ابنى:act19:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندي حالة روتين ممل ممل

أظبط المنبه 4:30 الصبح 

أتلحلح من على السرير 4:45 ________هاى بابا يسوع شو أخبارك ؟ صحتك عاملة إيه ؟ عارفة أسئلتى كلها غبية ههههه كلهم بيقولوا عليا هابلة ههههههههه ما عدا إنت إموووووووا (ديه لبابا يسوع)

أشرب كوبايتين ماية تكون جت 5:00 

فى أثناء شرب الكوبايتين أسلق بيضة و أطلع رغيف عيش بلدى من الفريزر

ثم الى الحمام تكون جت 5:15     :smile01

أعمل ساندويتش للولة بنص رغيف

النص التانى بأة بأفطر أنا البيضة المسلوقة كدة وصلنا  5:30

أعمل كوباية نسكافيه من غير وش خلينا نخلص فى أثناء ذلك بأفتح الكمبيوتر 

أشرب النسكافيه مع الكيكة و أقعد على المنتدى أغتت على أستاذ صوت أو عبود أو روز أو أمة أو هيفاء أو أيمونددعلى حسب التساهيل :smile01 تكون جت 6:15

أرجع أعمل فنجان القهوة تكون جت 6:30

أصحى الولة : بأسحبه من رجله عشان يقوم من على السرير 

أخليه يفطر حاجة لذيذة هو بيحبها ( كريب بالكريم شانتيه- بلحتين تلاتة - على حسب التساهيل)

أنزل مع الولة أوصله المدرسة بالكتير 7:20 عشان نلحق الطابور 7:40 

أرجع على البيت 8:00 أو 8:10 بالكتير 

و بعدين أعمل حاجة من إتنين 

هأطبخ أو أقعد على المنتدى أرازى فى دا و ف دا ههههههههههههه لغايه 9:30 كدة

أروح الشغل 10:00 أو 11:00 على حسب فيه شغل و لا لأ __ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أطلع من الشغل 2:00 أجيب الولة من المدرسة أوصل البيت 3:15 

أسخن الأكل - الغداء- غسيل المواعين - لو فيه غسيل بأحطه فى الغسالة و باقى شغل البيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تيجى 9:00 تصبح على خير يا بابا يسوع أشوف وشك بخير 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

* انا ضحكت على كل الطقوس بتاعتكم وبذات البت المروشة بتول 
الله يكون فى عون اخواتها 
طقوسك حلوة اوى يا نيفو وطلعتى انتمتى فى النسكافيه 
انا ميحلليش اعمل اى حاجة غير وانا بشرب مج النسكافيه ابو وش 
بصى يا ستى انا بقى طقوس غريبة مريبة عجيبة غير بقيت البشر 
ظروف شغل جوزى مختلفة شوية تقدرى تقولى صبح وليل 
فانا بقى واحدة فاضية ههههههههه 
بنانم الصبح زى ما انتوا عارفين موريش حاجة بقى جوزى مش موجود هههه
انام على 8 الصبح اصحى 4 افطر سى السيد وينزل 
اقوم انا بقى مخلصة شغل البيت والذى منه ولو ورايا اكل اعمله 
وبينى وبينك اغلبية الوقت مقضينها دليفرى هههههه 
واخد الشاور اللذيذ واعمل مج النسكافيه المعتبر 
واجرى على المنتدى افتحه 
واقعد بقى عليه لحد ما اللاب يقولى ارحمينى انا تعبت منك كفاية 
انتى معندكيش اخوات بلاستيك 
  الوقت ده بقوم وبقعد يعنى مش بفضل على طول عندك تليفونات
 ورغى والذى منه 
بعد كدا يجى سى السيد على 11 بالليل احضر العشا 
ياكل يقعد شوية ينام لانه شبه مش بينام 
قوم اغسل المواعين وكله تمام واعمل نسكافيه تانى 
واروح بقى اكمل السهرة على المنتدى لحد الصبح 
وهالما جرررررررررر 
مش بقولك نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عندي حالة روتين ممل ممل
> 
> أظبط المنبه 4:30 الصبح
> 
> ...



هههههههههه طقوسك لايقة عليكى يا ايرينى :new8:
الله يكون فى عون الولة ههههههه ويخليهولك ويخليكى ليه


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * انا ضحكت على كل الطقوس بتاعتكم وبذات البت المروشة بتول
> الله يكون فى عون اخواتها
> طقوسك حلوة اوى يا نيفو وطلعتى انتمتى فى النسكافيه
> انا ميحلليش اعمل اى حاجة غير وانا بشرب مج النسكافيه ابو وش
> ...



ربنا يديكى حبيبتى اللى يملأ وقت فراغك ربنا يخليكى لجوزك ويخليهولك
ربنا يعيينه شغله صعب جدا علفكرة انا مجربة الحكاية دى فترة كده ربنا يكون فى عونكم انتم الاثنين


----------



## nardeen (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طقوسي هي النوم الساعة ال1 مساءاً
> 
> و الاستيقاظ الساعة 1 صباحاً
> 
> ...



*صريح صريح صريح يعني*


----------



## nardeen (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شربات الصبح ايه بس
> انتي علي طول نيتك سلمية كدا هههههههه
> دي شربات ام روائح خليني ساكته بقا:smile01
> 
> ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي تعيشي



*ههههههههههههههههههههه يالهوي علي لفضايح*


----------



## nardeen (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا سكتين يا ماما خلينا ساكتين:t13: بزمتك انا راديه زمتك انتي مصدقه الكلام اللي انتي بتقوليه اي نعم كله بيحصل معادا حاجة وحدة عمرها مبتحصل وحياتك كدة انتي من امتي بتبوسينا وتوديعنا الصبح يا حببتي خلينا سكتين احسن وبعدين العام الدراسي دة كان هيبقي حلو لو كان اللي فدماغي حصل  اهو انا كنت كدة شبه الايموشن دة الصبح:cry2:بس الحمد لله اتنيل بستين نيله ههه اكني قاعدة في مستشفي المجانن مع المدرسين:gy0000::36_1_4: عموما بلاش فضايح :a82::a82:*


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *خلينا سكتين يا ماما خلينا ساكتين:t13: بزمتك انا راديه زمتك انتي مصدقه الكلام اللي انتي بتقوليه اي نعم كله بيحصل معادا حاجة وحدة عمرها مبتحصل وحياتك كدة انتي من امتي بتبوسينا وتوديعنا الصبح يا حببتي خلينا سكتين احسن وبعدين العام الدراسي دة كان هيبقي حلو لو كان اللي فدماغي حصل  اهو انا كنت كدة شبه الايموشن دة الصبح:cry2:بس الحمد لله اتنيل بستين نيله ههه اكني قاعدة في مستشفي المجانن مع المدرسين:gy0000::36_1_4: عموما بلاش فضايح :a82::a82:*


*
عموما ميرسى على مشاركتك 
وافتكرى كويس انى ماما واللى بعمله دا لمصلحتك وبكرة هتعرفى وتقتنعى وتشكرينى كمان
اما حكاية ببوسكم دى فتقريبا يوميا لازم اودعكم على السلم وابوسكم كمان لكن لما ربنا بيكون هاديكى :act23:
هو مفيش غير اللون ده هتعمينا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه ومش خايفة على نفسك يا نادو بعد الكلام اللى قوليته ده 
معلشى يا نيفو علشان خاطرى اوعى تكلميها هههههههه 
بس عسل نادو *​


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ومش خايفة على نفسك يا نادو بعد الكلام اللى قوليته ده
> معلشى يا نيفو علشان خاطرى اوعى تكلميها هههههههه
> بس عسل نادو *​



هههههههههه  لا مش بكلمها اصلا 
مخصمانى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههه  لا مش بكلمها اصلا
> مخصمانى


*لا متقوليش مين اللى مخاصم مين اصلها تفرق معايا 
هى اللى مزعلاكى ولا انتى يا نيفو 
علشان اعملكم قعدة صلح عرفية هنا هههههههه *


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا متقوليش مين اللى مخاصم مين اصلها تفرق معايا
> هى اللى مزعلاكى ولا انتى يا نيفو
> علشان اعملكم قعدة صلح عرفية هنا هههههههه *



هههههههههههه لا ده انتى كده هتعملى اعدات بقا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههه لا ده انتى كده هتعملى اعدات بقا



*ايوووووون امال ايه 
احنا عندنا كام نيفو ونادو 
هجيب البت بتول وشيخ العرب بتاع المنتدى وهنجلكم ونعمل الصلح هههههه 
*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه الموضوع الحلو دة :smile01.. نظراً لاننا بدأنا الشتا والتلج ..
 - فصل سخيف -  والدراسه ووجع البطن والدماغ :giveup:

لحد ناو انا مقررتش العام الدراسى بتاعى يبدأ امتى انا وصحابى 
قولنا نضرب الجرس على يوم 15-10 ونتلم وننزل نشوف هنمتحن الميد تيرم امتى :bud:

فا فى الفتره الحاليه انا لسه فى الصيف :new8:
- نظراً لان الصيف يعنى الاجازه حتى لو فى يناير :smile01 -

بصحى 10 الصبح امارس هوايتى الجديده فى الترجمه السماعيه عشان احسن اللغه عندى .. 
افضل كدة للساعه 1 تكون دماغى وودانى وجعونى وصوابعى اتكسرت :t39: .. 
افتح المنتدى والفيس ساعه اشوف الناس واغلس عليهم ...

يكون اخويا جه من المدرسه .. احضرله الغدا .. وارتب مهرجان السياحه والتسوق اللى بيعمله ويدخل ينام ... 
اقعد بعدها اجرى شويه على التريد ميل والعب ايروبكس مع الجميله دينيز اوستن :mus13:... 
يكون صحابى صحوا من النوم ارغى معاهم حبه واقعد اكتب زى "يوميات " 
بس مش الممله بتاعة البنات انما الحاجات اللى شفتها جديده فى اليوم ... والخبرات اللى اتعلمتها 
" ومش شرط كل يوم ممكن يوم وعشره لا "

تكون الساعه بقت 5 ماما ترجع من الشغل احضرلها الغدا ... 
وتبدأ سهره ممتعه مابين كام فيلم هندى او كام فيلم اجنبى واتفرج على الكارتون بتاعى وانام :t23:

لو فى الجامعه ... يوم كليتى بيكون كالتاتى :
اصحى 5 الصبح ... انزل 6 ونص ... ارجع 7 بليل انام 7 ونص
بس خلاص :smile01*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (26 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *خلينا سكتين يا ماما خلينا ساكتين:t13: بزمتك انا راديه زمتك انتي مصدقه الكلام اللي انتي بتقوليه اي نعم كله بيحصل معادا حاجة وحدة عمرها مبتحصل وحياتك كدة انتي من امتي بتبوسينا وتوديعنا الصبح يا حببتي خلينا سكتين احسن وبعدين العام الدراسي دة كان هيبقي حلو لو كان اللي فدماغي حصل  اهو انا كنت كدة شبه الايموشن دة الصبح:cry2:بس الحمد لله اتنيل بستين نيله ههه اكني قاعدة في مستشفي المجانن مع المدرسين:gy0000::36_1_4: عموما بلاش فضايح :a82::a82:*


      ههههههههههههه
                  لازم تحرجى ماما يعنى فوتى وخلاص  
                               هو الكلام بفلوس


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

احيات النبي حد ياخد كلام نادو البني الفاتح ده و ينزله اسود

علشان اتحولت و مش عار اقرأ -_-


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (27 سبتمبر 2013)

طقوسى فى ايام العمل هى كالاتى
+ اقوم من النوم  الساعة العاشرة صباحا 
+ اقوم بكى ملابسى على السريع والبس ملابسى 
+ اقوم بتجهيز الفطار ( وطبعا لازم يكون بيض مقلى ومعاه جبنة او لانشون )
+ ومش مهم كوب الشاى مافيش وقت اشربه فى الشغل
+ الساعة 11 اكون فى الشغل
+ ارجع من الشغل الساعة  10.5  او  الساعة 11 بالليل وفى اوقات ضغط طلبيات الشغل ممكن ارجع الساعة 2 بعد منتصف الليل 
+ بعد ما ارجع من الشغل اجهز العشاء  واطفح 
+ وبعدها اجلس على الكمبيوتر ولو عندى تصميمات شغل على الكمبيوتر اخلصها بسرعة وبعدين ادخل على منتدى الكنيسة ممكن لضيق الوقت لم اشارك فى المنتدى ولكن لابد ان ادخل منتدى الكنيسة لاقرأ اخر المواضيع 
وبعدها ممكن ادخل على منتدى السيارات  وهو من المنتديات المفضلة لى بعد منتدى الكنيسة 
تكون الساعة كدة حوالى 3 ليلا افكر انام 
------------------------
كل هذا الطقوس فى ايام الاسبوع ماعدا يوم الاحد ( ده يوم الاجازة بقى )
لو هاروح القداس ارجع من القداس واكمل نوم تانى
لو لم اذهب للقداس اقوم من النوم الساعة الواحدة ظهرا
اذهب الى السوق ( سوق الخضار) اشترى جميع مستلزماتى من الاكل بما يكفى لمدة اسبوع 
وبعدها افطر واشرب الشاى  وانام مرة اخرى لمدة ساعة او ساعتان على حسب .
اقوم من النوم الساعة الخامسة عصرا تقريبا 
اقوم  بتنظيف المنزل وغسيل المواعين ووضع غسيل الاسبوع كله فى الغسالة 
وطبيخ بما يكفى الاسبوع ووضعه فى الديب فريزر
بأختصار يوم الاحد ده بيكون يوم اشغال شاقة ( اشغال شقة )وبعدها تكون الساعة حوالى 9 او 10  مساءا  أأكل من الطبيخ ( العك ) الذى هو من صنع يدى 
اجلس على الكمبيوتر كما سبق شرحه 
وعلى هذا المنوال


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺧﻠﯿﻨﺎ ﺳﻜﺘﯿﻦ ﯾﺎ ﻣﺎﻣﺎ ﺧﻠﯿﻨﺎ ﺳﺎﻛﺘﯿﻦ ﺑﺰﻣﺘﻚ اﻧﺎ رادﯾﻪ زﻣﺘﻚ اﻧﺘﻲ ﻣﺼﺪﻗﻪ اﻟﻜﻼم اﻟﻠﻲ اﻧﺘﻲ ﺑﺘﻘﻮﻟﯿﻪ اي ﻧﻌﻢ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺑﯿﺤﺼﻞ ﻣﻌﺎدا ﺣﺎﺟﺔ وﺣﺪة ﻋﻤﺮﻫﺎ ﻣﺒﺘﺤﺼﻞ وﺣﯿﺎﺗﻚ ﻛﺪة اﻧﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ اﻣﺘﻲ ﺑﺘﺒﻮﺳﯿﻨﺎ وﺗﻮدﯾﻌﻨﺎ اﻟﺼﺒﺢ ﯾﺎ ﺣﺒﺒﺘﻲ ﺧﻠﯿﻨﺎ ﺳﻜﺘﯿﻦ اﺣﺴﻦ وﺑﻌﺪﯾﻦ اﻟﻌﺎم اﻟﺪراﺳﻲ دة ﻛﺎن ﻫﯿﺒﻘﻲ ﺣﻠﻮ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎن اﻟﻠﻲ ﻓﺪﻣﺎﻏﻲ ﺣﺼﻞ اﻫﻮ اﻧﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻛﺪة ﺷﺒﻪ اﻻﯾﻤﻮﺷﻦ دة اﻟﺼﺒﺢ ﺑﺲ اﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ اﺗﻨﯿﻞ ﺑﺴﺘﯿﻦ ﻧﯿﻠﻪ ﻫﻬﻪ اﻛﻨﻲ ﻗﺎﻋﺪة ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﺸﻔﻲ اﻟﻤﺠﺎﻧﻦ ﻣﻊ اﻟﻤﺪرﺳﯿﻦ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﺎ ﺑﻼش ﻓﻀﺎﯾﺢ


----------



## thebreak-up (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*طقوسي الصباحية، اقوم الساعة 5 الصبح بالكتير، احضر كباية قهوة كبيرة وافتح جهاز الكمبيوتر واشيك ع النت وخصوصا المواقع الإخبارية، اروح اخد شاور، البس ملابسي واتوكل على ربنا ابدأ يومي. *


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *طقوسي الصباحية، اقوم الساعة 5 الصبح بالكتير، احضر كباية قهوة كبيرة وافتح جهاز الكمبيوتر واشيك ع النت وخصوصا المواقع الإخبارية، اروح اخد شاور، البس ملابسي واتوكل على ربنا ابدأ يومي. *



ربنا يعيينك:flowers:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2013)

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة
طقوسى اليومية متلخبطة خالص هذه الايام
ما فيش نظام محدد فى حياتى


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة
> طقوسى اليومية متلخبطة خالص هذه الايام
> ما فيش نظام محدد فى حياتى





ربنا معاك يا بابا يديلك الصحة والعافية يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصى ياستى طقوسى اليومية اظبط المنبه ع الساعة 6 ونصف الصبح
واصحى الساعة 7 ونصف :smile02
دا العاتيى بتاعى ^_^
وبعدين افطر فى نص ساعة
والبس فى ساعتين
وانزل فى اربع ساعات
واروح الكلية فى خمناشر ساعة تقريبا :new6::new6:
المهم بروح اطلع عين الدكاترة وعين اصحابى وعين اى حد اشوفه فى الكلية معدى صدفة او لالالا
وبعدين اروح اطلع عين ماما وعين بابا وعين اخويا وعين كل حد حتى الجيران بطلع عينهم :smile01
وبعدين اقعد اذاكر المحاضرات
وبعدين اتفرج شوية ع التى فى
دا لو قدرت يعنى ومانمتش على كرسى 
وبعدين ع الساعة 10 بليل اروح انام لانى ببقى مهدودة
وبس
اة نسيت فى النص بيبقى فى فواصل كدة اروح اغطس فيها فى التلاجة شوية اخدلى تفاحة 
امبارح اخدت 3 تفاحات اللى كانوا فاضلين 
بابا اول ماجاب التفاح اتسليت عليه شوية وماما بتغسله واللى اتبقى ضربته امبارح وانا قاعدة
ولما ماما بتسالنى بقولها معلش اصل التفاح بيخسس وانا عاوزة اخس :smile01
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بصى ياستى طقوسى اليومية اظبط المنبه ع الساعة 6 ونصف الصبح
> واصحى الساعة 7 ونصف :smile02
> دا العاتيى بتاعى ^_^
> وبعدين افطر فى نص ساعة
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا فاضلى 2 فولت وانور
طول ماانا ماشية اخطفلى تفاحة وادخل الاوضة اتسلى فيها
واخرج اخدلى واحدة
بس مش بخس يانيفو
تفتكرى لية ؟
غباء منى ولا من الاخرين ولا من التفاحة :smile02*​


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا فاضلى 2 فولت وانور
> طول ماانا ماشية اخطفلى تفاحة وادخل الاوضة اتسلى فيها
> واخرج اخدلى واحدة
> بس مش بخس يانيفو
> ...



غباء من التلاجة يا حبيبتى:t26:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله اعلم
تصدقى دا حل برضه
بس ممكن يكون غباء من الفاكهانى 
صح ؟
سؤال يطرح بلح وطماطم وعنب وكل حاجة :smile02*​


----------

